# [Suche] Gästepass



## DerTingel (17. Mai 2012)

Was soll ich groß schreiben, nachdem ich Diablo sehr lange gespielt habe, aber D2 nach 5 Std gelangweilt ausgeschaltet habe, wollt ich D3 mal antesten, bevor ich es mir Kaufe.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass zur verfügung stellt.
An der-tingel@web.de oder hier als PM.
MfG.


----------

